# Had to share - My personal best!



## ts326802 (Aug 9, 2008)

Just wanted to share this one - my first LM over 5 lbs! This one weighed right at 6 lbs. Got her over July 4th weekend but hadn't been able to upload it. Caught in Athens county at a private pond and was released


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Nice fish!


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AlanC (Jun 16, 2010)

Congrats!!


----------



## Buzzin (Jun 22, 2010)

Thats a really nice fish! Live bait or artificial?


----------



## GhostX (May 24, 2010)

Very nice bass!


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Very nice!! Congrats on the PB!!


----------



## ts326802 (Aug 9, 2008)

It was on live bait. I know I know, I wish it had been on artificial too =)

Caught on a live bluegill rigged through the mouth with a 7/0 hook. Fishing it like a swimbait with pauses.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

nice Lm nothin wrong with live baitin, thats how most of the hogs get caught in florida, big golden shiners and muddpuppys, My biggest lm was on live bait too, 6lber on a small frog.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

That is a big bass especially for this time of year.

Lots of trophy fish go for live bait.
My trophy fish insist on it


----------

